# Best Carrier for Bad Shoulder/Neck Issues



## FirstPregBK (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi!

I've have a 7-month-old who I haven't been carrying in a carrier due to severe shoulder/neck issues (car accidents, neck operation, etc.) My husband does carry her in a Baby Bjorn.

Lately, I've been feeling like maybe I could give carrying her a try. She's easier to carry in general as she's gotten older and my neck/shoulder issues have been a bit better than usual.

Which carriers would you suggest trying? I need one that distributes the baby's weight as much as possible away from my upper body. I know the Baby Bjorn doesn't work for me.

Thanks for all of your thoughts! I would really really love to use a baby carrier!

Annie


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

I have neck and shoulder issues as well and found that the Ergo worked pretty well for me, because the baby's weight is mainly distributed to your hips, like a frame backpack.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

How about the Action Baby carrier? It has a strap that can be criss-crossed so baby's weight is evenly spread on the back plus it has a hip belt for added support. I had a backache before(on my first carrier) but when I've used the ABC there is no more backache even for after a long hours of BWing.









What is the weight of your baby? Their toddler carrier, has a weight limit of 15-45lbs, is wider and support extends to the kness which might be suitable for your baby. Hope this helps!


----------

